# هل اليهود اتهموا العذراء بانها زانية ؟ يوحنا 8: 41



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل اليهود اتهموا العذراء بانها زانية ؟ يوحنا **8: 41*



*Holy_bible_1*



*ساقدم شبهة بالرد عليها ولكن في البدايه اريد ان اوضح شيئ مهم لان المشككين يعتمدون علي اسلوب الخداع وخاصه للبسطاء * 
*هدم المشككين من ادعاء ان اليهود اتهموا العذراء بانها زانية هو اثبات ان قرانهم صحيح والههم ورسولهم لم ينقل عن الكتابات الخاطئه كالعادة * 
*والشيئ الهام هو ان قرانهم لم يقل ان اليهود ادعوا ذلك فيما بعد ميلاد المسيح بفتره طويله ولكن القران قال ان اليهود اتهموا العذراء اثناء الحمل المقدس واول ما ولدت والمسيح طفل صغير حديث الولاده وان اتهامهم كان موجه لميرم وليس للمسيح في كبره او بعد صعوده * 
*وهذه هي سقطه خطيره من سقطات اله الاسلام الكبري في قرانه * 
*بمعني **, **ان كان اليهود اتهموا المسيح بعد ميلاده بثلاثين سنه او بمئتين سنه او اكثر بانه ليس ابن العذراء تحقيقا لنبوة اشعياء ولكن ابن زنا هذا لا يهم وسهل الرد عليه ولكن المهم جدا وهو هل يوجد عند اله الاسلام ورسوله والمسلمين حاليا اي دليل ليس اسلامي ان اليهود اتهموا العذراء وقتت حملها المقدس بالمسيح او اول ما ولدت المسيح بانها زانية ؟*
*لو عندهم دليل فليقدموا وان لم يكن عندهم دليل فاكشف الخطأ الذي وقع فيه اله الاسلام باقتباساته الخاطئه من الكتابات اليهوديه الخطأ  * 
*اذا في كل دليل يقدمه المشككون نركز هل هذا الاتهام او الادعاء هو وقت الحمل المقدس ام بعده بسنين طويله لو اثناء الحمل يكون كلام القران صحيح وان كان بعده فهو محاوله فاشله كالعاده من المشككين * 
*ونص الشبهة مع التعليق  * 
*علماء المسيحية يصرخون بإتهام اليهود لمريم بالزنا*
*بقلم *********************


*ونلاحظ معا اخوتي الاحباء ان هدف المشكك من تقديم الادله ان علماء المسيحيه يصرخون باتهام اليهود لمريم بالزنا فهل سيقدم ادله ان اليهود اتهموا مريم بالزنا ؟ * 
*هل توجه اليهود واقاموا محاكمه لميرم اثناء حملها بانها حبلي بالزنى ؟*
*وامامنا اختيارين * 
*ان اليهود فعلوا هذا واقاموا محكمه لمحاكمة العذراء **, **فاين الدليل ولن لم يوجد دليل عند المسلمين فهم كذبه يتهمون محصنه كما يقولوا فيجب جلد كل منهم ثمانين جلده حسبت شريعتهم * 
*او ان اليهود لم يتهموا العذراء اثناء الحمل المقدس وايضا اصبح المسلمون كذبه * 
*وسافترض **( **ساتماشى مع كلام المسلمين الخطأ **) **ان اليهود بالفعل اتهموا وحاكموا العذراء فهي اما اثبتت برائتها فلم يرجموها او لم تستطع فاقاموا الحد عليها ورجموها * 
*ولان العذراء لم ترجم اذا لم يتهمها احد واذا كلام المشككين خطأ * 
*اذا اقوي دليل علي كذب المشككين ان العذراء لم ترجم لان لم يتهمها احد بشيئ ولا يوجد دليل عكسي يستطيع ان يصمد امام هذا الدليل * 
*وقبل ان اكمل في شبهته ارجوا من القارئ ان يراجع ملف * 
*الطلاق في اليهودية والمسيحية* 
*وبخاصه جزء احكام الزني في العهد القديم * 









*يقول الله تعالي* 
*( **وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً**)*
*فهل اليهود حقاً إتهموا مريم العذراء العفيفة الشريفة بالزنا ؟*
*اشكر المشكك علي انه اثبت فكرتي بالنص القراني لان القران يؤكد ان اليهود قالوا كلام علي مريم بهتانا وهي حبلي * 
*وهذا النص القراني هو من سورة النساء **156 * 
*وتاكيدا اضع اقوال المفسرين لاؤكد كلام المشكك عن مفهوم القران * 
*الطبري * 
*يعنـي بذلك جلّ ثناؤه**: **وبكفر هؤلاء الذين وصف صفتهم **{ **وَقَوْلِهمْ عَلـى مَرْيَـمَ بُهْتاناً عَظِيـماً **} **يعنـي**: **بفِريتهم علـيها، ورَمْيهم إياها بـالزنا، وهو البهتان العظيـم لأنهم رموها بذلك وهي مـما رموها به بغير ثبْت ولا برهان بريئة، فبهتوها بـالبـاطل من القول**.

**وبنـحو الذي قلنا فـي ذلك قال أهل التأويـل**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:

**حدثنـي الـمثنى، قال**: **ثنا عبد الله بن صالـح، قال**: **ثنـي معاوية بن صالـح، عن علـيّ بن أبـي طلـحة، عن ابن عبـاس**: { **وَقَوْلِهِمْ علـى مَرْيَـمَ بُهْتاناً عَظِيـماً **} **يعنـي أنهم رموها بـالزنا**.

**حدثنا مـحمد بن الـحسين، قال**: **ثنا أحمد بن مفضل، قال**: **ثنا أسبـاط عن السديّ**: **قوله**: { **وَقَوْلِهِمْ علـى مَرْيَـمَ بُهْتاناً عَظِيـماً **} **حين قذفوها بـالزنا**.*
*الطبري*
*والبهتان العظيم رميها بيوسف النجار وكان من الصالحين منهم**. **والبهتان الكذب المفرِط الذي يتعجب منه وقد تقدّم**. **والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم**.*
*فالطبري يؤكد انهم اتهموا مريم بانها زنت مع يوسف النجار رغم انه رجل صالح **( **واعتزر بشده لكني كتمت ضحكه كبيره ولم اريد اكتب هنا كلام ساخر لكي لا يتضايق اخوتي المسلمين الشرفاء **) * 
*العذراء ياله الاسلام كانت مخطوبه ليوسف النجار والكلمه العبري كتوب اي بالمفهوم العربي مكتوب كتابها علي يوسف النجار فهي امراته شرعا فكيف يتهمون يوسف بانه زني معها وهو كتب كتابه معها من قبلها بفتره * 


*الرازي * 
*وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَىٰ مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَـٰناً عَظِيماً **} **نسبتهم إياها إلى الزنا، ولما حصل التغير لا جرم حسن العطف، وإنما صار هذا الطعن بهتاناً عظيماً لأنه ظهر عند ولادة عيسى عليه السلام من الكرامات والمعجزات ما دلّ على براءتها من كل عيب، نحو قوله**
{ **وَهُزّى إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ ٱلنَّخْلَةِ تُسَـٰقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً جَنِيّاً**}
**[**مريم**: 25] **ونحو كلام عيسى عليه السلام حال كونه طفلاً منفصلاً عن أمه، فإن كل ذلك دلائل قاطعة على براءة مريم عليها السلام من كل ريبة، فلا جرم وصف الله تعالى طعن اليهود فيها بأنه بهتان عظيم،*
*اي انهم اتهموها وقت الحمل حتي الولاده وظهرت برائتها بسبب معجزات الطفل يسوع * 
*وتاييد ذلك اورد ايضا النص القراني * 


*سورة مريم **27*
*{ **فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُواْ يٰمَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً **}*
*اي انهم اتهموها وقت الولاده ولما اتت بالطفل يسوع * 
*الطبري*
*حدثنا ابن حميد، قال**: **ثنا سلـمة، عن ابن إسحاق، عمن لا يتهم، عن وهب بن منبه، قال**: **لـما رأوها ورأوه معها، قالوا**: **يا مريـم **{ **لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيًّا **}: **أي الفـاحشة غير الـمقاربة**.*
*القرطبي * 
*قوله تعالى**: { **فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ **} **روي أن مريم لما اطمأنت بما رأت من الآيات، وعلمت أن الله تعالى سيبين عذرها، أتت به تحمله من المكان القصي الذي كانت انتبذت فيه**. **قال ابن عباس**: **خرجت من عندهم حين أشرقت الشمس، فجاءتهم عند الظهر ومعها صبي تحمله، فكان الحمل والولادة في ثلاث ساعات من النهار**. **وقال الكلبي**: **ولدت حيث لم يشعر بها قومها، ومكثت أربعين يوماً للنفاس، ثم أتت قومها تحمله، فلما رأوها ومعها الصبي حزنوا وكانوا أهل بيت صالحين؛ فقالوا منكِرين**: { **لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً **} **أي جئت بأمر عظيم كالآتي بالشي يفتريه**. **قال مجاهد**: «**فريا**» **عظيماً**. **وقال سعيد بن مسعدة**: **أي مختلقاً مفتعلاً؛ يقال**: **فريت وأفريت بمعنى واحد**. **والولد من الزنى كالشيء المفترى**. **قال الله تعالى**:**
{ **وَلاَ يَأْتِينَ بِبُهُتَانٍ يَفْتَرِينَهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ**}
**[**الممتحنة**: 12] **أي بولد يقصد إلحاقه بالزوج وليس منه**. **يقال**: **فلان يفرِي الفرِيّ أي يعمل العمل البالغ، وقال أبو عبيدة**: **الفريّ العجيب النادر؛ وقاله الأخفش**. **قال**: **فرياً عجيباً**. **والفَرْي القطع كأنه مما يخرق العادة، أو يقطع القول بكونه عجيباً نادراً**. **وقال قطرب**: **الفري الجديد من الأسقية؛ أي جئت بأمر جديد بديع لم تسبقي إليه**. **وقرأ أبو حيوة**: «**شَيْئاً فَرْياً**» **بسكون الراء**. **وقال السدي ووهب بن منبه**: **لما أتت به قومها تحمله تسامع بذلك بنو إسرائيل، فاجتمع رجالهم ونساؤهم، فمدّت امرأة يدها إليها لتضربها فأجف الله شطرها فحمُلت كذلك**. **وقال آخر**: **ما أراها إلا زنت فأخرسه الله تعالى؛ فتحامى الناس من أن يضربوها، أو يقولوا لها كلمة تؤذيها، وجعلوا يخفضون إليها القول ويلينون؛ فقالوا**: «**يا مريم لقد جئت شيئاً فرياً**» **أي عظيماً؛*


*ابن كثير*
*قال عبد الله بن أبي زياد**: **وأحفظ عن سيّار أنه قال**: **رأيت نوراً ساطعاً، فتوجهوا حيث قال لهم، فاستقبلتهم مريم، فلما رأتهم، قعدت وحملت ابنها في حجرها، فجاؤوا حتى قاموا عليها، **{ **قَالُواْ يٰمَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً **} **أمراً عظيماً **{ **يٰأُخْتَ هَـٰرُونَ **} **أي**: **يا شبيهة هارون في العبادة **{ **مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ ٱمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً **} **أي**: **أنت من بيت طيب طاهر معروف بالصلاح والعبادة والزهادة، فكيف صدر هذا منك؟*


*سورة مريم **28*
*{ **يٰأُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ ٱمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً **}*
*( **وبالطبع اكتم ضحكه اخري كل مره اقراء ان مريم اخت هارون اخو موسي **) * 
*وبالطبع القرطبي ابدع وقال * 
*وقال كعب الأحبار بحضرة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها**: **إن مريم ليست بأخت هارون أخي موسى؛ فقالت له عائشة**: **كذبت**. **فقال لها**: **يا أم المؤمنين إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله فهو أصدق وأخبر، وإلا فإني أجد بينهما من المدّة ستمائة سنة**. **قال**: **فسكتت**.*


*عندي الكثير اقدمه في هذه النقطه ولكن لا اريد ان اطيل المهم وهو ان اليهود اتهموا مريم انها زنت وقت ما ولدت المسيح وهو طفل حديث الولاده فهل يوجد دليل ليس اسلامي علي ذلك ؟*


*نكمل كلام المشكك **لا أحد يشكك أن هؤلاء قتلة الأنبياء وأنهم الذين إفتروا علي الله تعالي وأنبيائه بالكذب وأركز الآن في هذا البحث على إتهام اليهود لمريم البتول الطاهرة الشريفة بالزنا **. !!
**اذا هو يؤكد الفكره انه اتهموها هي وليس اتهموا المسيح فيما بعد بانه ابن زنا * 
*ولكن يحاول البعض إنكار هذه الحقيقة والتي أقرها القرآن الكريم وللنظر حسب علماء النصاري وحسب نصوص الإنجيل وتفاسير الإنجيل هل حقاً إُتهمت مريم البتول بالزنا من اليهود ؟ **ونري الادله التي سيقدمها*
*الشاهد الأول*
*التلمود يوجهه إهانات للمسيح ولأتباعه المسيحيين والتشهير بالمسيح **..!!(1)*





*شكرا للمشكك علي الدليل الاول الذي يقف ضده وليس معه فالسبب الرئيسي وراء اضطهاد الكنيسه **( **اي بعد انتشار المسيحيه وليس وقت ميلاد المسيح **) * 
*وسبب الكراهيم واصدارهم لهذه الاتهامات الباطله ان المسيح خيب أمالهم في ملك ارضي * 
*اذا اتهامهم للمسيح جاء فيما بعد ولم يوجه اي من اليهود كلمه لمريم عندما ولدت المسيح * 
*فهذا دليل يكشف شر اليهود وايضا يكشف خطأ القران فيما قال ان اليهود افتروا علي مريم العذراء عندما ولدت المسيح * 
*واشكر المشكك مره ثانيه * 
*الشاهد الثاني*
*اليهود يؤكدوا أن المسيح **( **بالنسبة لهم **) **إبن عسكري روماني **!(2)*











*اولا هذا كتب في التلمود بالفعل والتلمود كتب في القرن الثاني الميلادي * 
*وهذا ما اريد ان اثبته ان اليهود اتهموا المسيح بانه ابن زنا في القرن الثاني بعد قيامته وانتشار الكنيسه ولم يستطع اليهود ان يقفوا امام انتشار العقيده المسيحيه فحاربوها بكل الوسائل ومنها الخدع والمؤامرات واثارة الرومان ليقتلوا المسيحيين وتلفيق التهم اليهم والرد علي معجزات المسيحيين بانها من اعمال الشيطان وايضا منها انهم اتهموا ان المسيح ابن زنا **. **ولكن اكرر مره ثانيه هذا في القرن الثاني الميلادي وليس وقت ميلاد المسيح * 
*والكلام موجه للمسيحيين في القرن الثاني وليس لمريم العذراء **( **اخت هارون الاسلاميه **) **وقت ميلاد المسيح * 
*اذا لايزال القران فيما قال خطأ * 
*ولكن ردا علي موضوع اتهام اليهود في القرن الثاني بان يسوع ابن زنا * 
*اليهود بعد رفضهم للرب يسوع المسيح اسلمهم الرب الي ذهن مرفوض*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية **1: 28*


*وَكَمَا 			لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا 			اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ 			اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا 			مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ**.*


*وهذا بعد رفضهم للمسيحيه وبشارة الخلاص اي بعد صعود رب المجد * 
*وبدؤا في هذه الفتره يقلبون الحقائق والالقاب * 
*فالمسيحيون في هذه الفتره كانوا يلقبون المسيح ابن العذراء كما جاء في * 
*إنجيل متى **1: 23*


*«**هُوَذَا 			الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، 			وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**» 			**الَّذِي 			تَفْسِيرُهُ**: 			**اَللهُ 			مَعَنَا**.*


*وكلمة عذراء في اليوناني بارثينوس * 
*παρθενος*
*وهي الكلمه التي ايضا قالها اشعياء بالنبوة عن المسيح انه ابن عذراء*
*سفر إشعياء **7**: 14*


*وَلكِنْ 			يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ 			آيَةً**: 			**هَا 			**الْعَذْرَاءُ** 			تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو 			اسْمَهُ **«**عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**».*
*وفي العبري علماه وفي السبعينية ترجمت الي بارثينوس * 
*ارجو مراجعة ملف * 
*هل تعبير علماه يعني عذراء ام شابه ؟ اشعياء **7: 14*


*وكلمة ابن بارثينوس * 


*πα**ρ**θε**ν**ος*
*اليهود كعادتهم في تغيير الالقاب من القاب محترمه الي القاب اهانه غيروا الكلمه من بارثينوس الي بانثيروس*
*πα**ν**θε**ρ**ος*
*وكلم بان ثير*
*بان تعني كل وثيرو **( **اوميكرون بدل اوميجا **) **يصتاد * 
*πανθηραω*
*ولكن لايوجد هذا لا في اي كتابات رومانية ولا في اي كتابات اخري قبل القرن الثاني الميلادي عندمي افتري اليهود ذلك لرفضهم للعقيده المسيحيه * 
*اذا المسيح في هذه الفتره كان يلقب ابن عذراء بالفعل ولكن اليهود قلبوا الاسم * 
*وهو ليس الكلمه الاولي ولا الاخيره التي غيرها اليهود في هذا الزمان فهم غيروا اسم * 
*العهد الجديد من انجيل **( **ايفانجيليون **) **اي بشره ساره الي كتاب الخطيه بجملته **( **ايفريستاتوس **) * 
*ومن اسم الكنيسه من بيت صلاه **( **بيث هاتيفيللاه **) **الي بيت الباطل **( **بيث هاتيفلاه **) * 
*والقديسات من شيري الي زانيات معابد قديشوت * 
*ويوم الاحد الي يوم الكارثه * 
*ويسوع جشوا اي يهوه المخلص الي جيشو اي فليمح اسمه * 
*بل وصلوا لدرجه رفض ترجمتهم المهمة وهي السبعينية ورفض بعض اسفارهم الهامة مثل القانونية الثانية بسبب ان الرب اسلمهم لذهن مرفوض فهل يقبل كلامهم ؟*


*فاستشهاد المشكك بهذه الفعله لليهود لايثبت انهم اتهموا العذراء وقت الولاده ولكن اتهام للمسيحيين بعد ذلك بكثير * 
*وايضا يثبت ان القران ينقل من الكتابات اليهودية المتاخره خطأ ولا يعرف الامور التاريخيه الصحيحه * 
*ويكمل المشكك في امر اخر * 
*اليهود حقاً علي صفحات الإنجيل إتهموا المسيح بأنه إبن زنا ولنأخذ نصاً علي سبيل المثال **إنجيل يوحنا **8 /40 **ـ**41
(**ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله**. **هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم**. ( 41) **أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم**. **فقالوا له**: **إننا لم نولد من زنا**. **لنا أب واحد وهو الله**. )
**اولا باختصار سياق كلام المسيح مع اليهود * 
*انجيل يوحنا **8*
*8: 32 **و تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم * 
*8: 33 **اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم و لم نستعبد لاحد قط كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا * 
*8: 34 **اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية * 
*8: 35 **و العبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد * 
*8: 36 **فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا * 
*8: 37 **انا عالم انكم ذرية ابراهيم لكنكم تطلبون ان تقتلوني لان كلامي لا موضع له فيكم * 
*8: 38 **انا اتكلم بما رايت عند ابي و انتم تعملون ما رايتم عند ابيكم * 
*8: 39 **اجابوا و قالوا له ابونا هو ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم اولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم * 
*8: 40 **و لكنكم الان تطلبون ان تقتلوني و انا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم * 
*8: 41 **انتم تعملون اعمال ابيكم فقالوا له اننا لم نولد من زنا لنا اب واحد و هو الله * 
*8: 42 **فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله و اتيت لاني لم ات من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني * 
*8: 43 **لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لانكم لا تقدرون ان تسمعوا قولي * 
*8: 44 **انتم من اب هو ابليس و شهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب و ابو الكذاب * 
*8: 45 **و اما انا فلاني اقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي * 
*8: 46 **من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي * 
*8: 47 **الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك انتم لستم تسمعون لانكم لستم من الله * 
*8: 48 **فاجاب اليهود و قالوا له السنا نقول حسنا انك سامري و بك شيطان * 
*8: 49 **اجاب يسوع انا ليس بي شيطان لكني اكرم ابي و انتم تهينونني * 
*8: 50 **انا لست اطلب مجدي يوجد من يطلب و يدين * 
*8: 51 **الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد * 
*8: 52 **فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المسيح اتهم اليهود بانهم اولاد ابليس وهذا معروف في الفكر اليهودي من العهد القديم بانه زنا روحي بمعني العبادات الشيطانية * 
*سفر الخروج **34: 16*


*وَتَأْخُذُ 			مِنْ بَنَاتِهِمْ لِبَنِيكَ، فَتَزْنِي 			بَنَاتُهُمْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِنَّ، 			وَيَجْعَلْنَ بَنِيكَ يَزْنُونَ وَرَاءَ 			آلِهَتِهِنَّ**.*


*سفر اللاويين **20: 6*


*وَالنَّفْسُ 			الَّتِي تَلْتَفِتُ إِلَى الْجَانِّ، 			وَإِلَى التَّوَابعِ لِتَزْنِيَ 			وَرَاءَهُمْ، أَجْعَلُ وَجْهِي ضِدَّ 			تِلْكَ النَّفْسِ وَأَقْطَعُهَا مِنْ 			شَعْبِهَا**.*


*سفر القضاة **2: 17*


*وَلِقُضَاتِهِمْ 				أَيْضًا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا، بَلْ زَنَوْا 				وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَسَجَدُوا 				لَهَا**. 				**حَادُوا 				سَرِيعًا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي 				سَارَ بِهَا آبَاؤُهُمْ لِسَمْعِ 				وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ، لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا 				هكَذَا**.*




*سفر القضاة **8: 33*


*وَكَانَ 				بَعْدَ مَوْتِ جِدْعُونَ أَنَّ بَنِي 				إِسْرَائِيلَ رَجَعُوا وَزَنَوْا 				وَرَاءَ الْبَعْلِيمِ، وَجَعَلُوا 				لَهُمْ بَعَلَ بَرِيثَ إِلهًا**.*




*سفر أخبار الأيام الأول **5: 25*
*وَخَانُوا 				إِلهَ آبَائِهِمْ وَزَنَوْا وَرَاءَ 				آلِهَةِ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ الَّذِينَ 				طَرَدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِهِمْ**.*



*سفر المزامير **73: 27*


*لأَنَّهُ 			هُوَذَا الْبُعَدَاءُ عَنْكَ يَبِيدُونَ**. 			**تُهْلِكُ 			كُلَّ مَنْ يَزْنِي عَنْكَ**.*


*سفر هوشع **1: 2*


*أَوَّلَ 			مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ، قَالَ 			الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ**: 			«**اذْهَبْ 			خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى 			وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ 			قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ**».*


*سفر هوشع **4*
*4: 12 **شعبي يسال خشبه و عصاه تخبره لان روح الزنى قد اضلهم فزنوا من تحت الههم * 


*وحتي هذا التشبيه استخدم في العهد الجديد مثل محبة العالم * 
*رسالة يعقوب **4: 4*


*أَيُّهَا 				الزُّنَاةُ وَالزَّوَانِي، أَمَا 				تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْعَالَمِ 				عَدَاوَةٌ للهِ؟ فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ 				يَكُونَ مُحِبًّا لِلْعَالَمِ، فَقَدْ 				صَارَ عَدُوًّا للهِ**.*



*فكلام المسيح معهم عن انهم ابناء ابليس لان اعمالهم تشهد بذلك وهم ردوا عليه بانهم ليسوا ابناء زنا بل ابناء الله  * 
*لانهم لو المسيح يتهمهم بالزنى الجسدي لكانوا دافعوا بانهم يعرفون اباؤهم الجسديين جيدا ولكن كلامهم عن نبوتهم لله لانه باتهامهم بانهم ابناء الشيطان هو زني روحي * 
*وعندما قدم لهم دليل بسبب اعمالهم بانهم ليسوا من الله اتهموه بانه سامري وبه شيطان وبالطبع المسيح ليس سامري وليس به شيطان فهي تهم جزافيه خاطئة * 
*فالحوار واضح تماما انه يدور حول البنوه لله والزنى بترك الله ولا علاقه له بالزنى الجسدي لامن قريب ولا من بعيد * 
*والاعداد بتعليق سريع * 
*انجيل يوحنا **8*
*8: 32 **و تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم * 
*8: 33 **اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم و لم نستعبد لاحد قط كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا * 
*عندما اعلن لهم انهم عبيد ويحتاجون المسيح الحق لكي يحررهم اعترض اليهود وقالوا له انهم ليسوا عبيد * 
*8: 34 **اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية * 
*المسيح هنا وضح واعلن ان كلامه عن العبوده لابليس بصنع الخطية * 
*8: 35 **و العبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد * 
*ومن يصبح عبد للخطيه لا يبقي في بيت الله * 
*8: 36 **فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا * 
*ولهذا هم محتاجين للمسيح ابن الله لكي يحررهم من عبودية الخطيه * 
*اذا كل الكلام يدور عن العبودية للخطيه * 
*8: 37 **انا عالم انكم ذرية ابراهيم لكنكم تطلبون ان تقتلوني لان كلامي لا موضع له فيكم * 
*البنوه لابراهيم اي انهم ليسوا امميين مثل الشعوب الكنعانية عبيد الشيطان وليسوا ولا مؤابيين ولا عمونيين ولا فلسطينيين مرفوضين من الله لعبوديتهم للخطايا * 
*ولكن المسيح يوضح انه يعلم انهم بالجسد ابناء ابراهيم ولكن بالافعال ابناء الشيطان * 
*8: 38 **انا اتكلم بما رايت عند ابي و انتم تعملون ما رايتم عند ابيكم * 
*وهنا بدا يتكلم عن بنوتهم للشيطان * 
*8: 39 **اجابوا و قالوا له ابونا هو ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم اولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم * 
*وهنا يوضحوا انهم نسل ابراهيم فهم ليسوا اولاد الشيطان مثل الشعوب الاممية * 
*فرد عليهم موضحا انه يتكلم عن بنوة الافعال فهو قال سابقا من يفعل خطيه فهو عبد للخطية * 
*8: 40 **و لكنكم الان تطلبون ان تقتلوني و انا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم * 
*ويقدم لهم دليل مما يدور في ذهنهم ولم يعلنوه حتي الان ويقول لهم ان ابراهم لم يتفكر في قتل احد ولكن هم ليسوا اولاد ابراهيم بالافعال لانهم يتفكرون في قتله فهم ابناء الشيطان * 
*8: 41 **انتم تعملون اعمال ابيكم فقالوا له اننا لم نولد من زنا لنا اب واحد و هو الله * 
*وهنا الايه الهامة انه اتهمهم بانهم يريدون قتله فهم يفعلون افعال ابيهم القتال والقتال هو اسم الشيطان * 
*فهم ردوا علي هذه التهمه بانهم ليسوا ابناء الشيطان بانهم ليسوا اولاد زنى والمقصود بالطبع الزنى الروحي اي ترك الله والسير وراء العبادات الشيطانيه كما قدمت ادله من العهد القديم علي هذا المعني وايضا بتعبير انهم لم يولدوا من زنى ولكن ابوهم هو الله اي انهم ليسوا من اتباع الشيطان ولكن اولاد الله * 
*8: 42 **فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله و اتيت لاني لم ات من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني*
*فيقدم لهم المسيح دليل بانهم اولاد الشيطان لانهم لايقبلوا المسيح * 
*8: 43 **لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لانكم لا تقدرون ان تسمعوا قولي * 
*8: 44 **انتم من اب هو ابليس و شهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب و ابو الكذاب * 
*وهنا يعلن المسيح ويكرر ان من يريد ان يقتل ويكذب فهو ابن الشيطان لان الشيطان قتالا للناس منذ البدئ وايضا كذاب وابو الكذب * 
*8: 45 **و اما انا فلاني اقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي * 
*اما الله الظاهر في الجسد فهو لا يقتل ولا يكذب لانه هو الحق ورغم هذا هم لا يؤمنون به * 
*فهذا العدد اعلان لاهوت للمسيح ايضا * 
*8: 46 **من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي * 
*ويقدم لهم دليل اخر وهو هل يشهد اي احد عليه بانه فعل خطيه ؟ * 
*هل شاهده احد وهو يحاول قتل شخص او هل سمعه احد وهو يكذب ؟*
*مع ملاحظة ان هذا الكلام ياتي في نفس الاصحاح الذي حاول فيه اليهود رجم الزانية والمسيح وبخهم علي خطاياهم ولم يستطع احد ان يوبخه علي خطية واحده * 
*8: 47 **الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك انتم لستم تسمعون لانكم لستم من الله * 
*8: 48 **فاجاب اليهود و قالوا له السنا نقول حسنا انك سامري و بك شيطان * 
*فردهم علي اتهامه لهم بانهم اولاد الشيطان بالهجوم عليه بانه هو سامري اي مرفوض واختلط دمه بالوثنيين فهم يعتبرون السامريين زناه ليسوا بالمعني الحرفي طبعا ولكن بالمعني الروحي لانهم تزوجوا من وثنيين وبه شيطان فهو ابن الشيطان * 
*8: 49 **اجاب يسوع انا ليس بي شيطان لكني اكرم ابي و انتم تهينونني * 
*8: 50 **انا لست اطلب مجدي يوجد من يطلب و يدين * 
*8: 51 **الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد * 
*8: 52 **فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد * 


*اذا اعتقد سياق الكلام واضح تماما ولا يحتاج الي تاويل * 
*واقدم اقوال المفسرين تاكيدا لذلك * 


*ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*هم يدعون هنا أنهم أولاد الله، ولو كانوا حقاً أولاد الله لعرفوا المسيح**. **ولكانت أعمالهم أعمال خير ومحبة**.*
*أبناء زنا**= **أي لم تختلط دمائنا بالوثنيين، فالإختلاط بهم يسمونه زنا، وعبادة الأوثان زنا روحي**. **وهم يدَّعون كذباً أنهم لم يعبدوا الأوثان، فالأنبياء أتهموهم بهذه التهمة**.*




*تفسير ابونا متي المسكين * 












*التفسير التطبيقي * 
*يو **8 : 41  * 
*ميز الرب يسوع هنا بين البنوة الحقيقية والبنوة بالوراثة**. **كان رؤساء اليهود أبناء لإبراهيم بالوراثة **(**وإبراهيم هو مؤسس أمة اليهود**)**، ومن ثم ادعوا بأنهم أبناء الله**. **لكن أعمالهم تبين أنهم أبناء حقيقيون للشيطان، فقد كانوا يعيشون بإرشاد الشيطان وقيادته**. **فما كان الأبناء الحقيقيون لإبراهيم **(**أتباع الله الأمناء**) **ليسلكوا كما فعل أولئك**. **إن عضويتك فى كنيستك وعلاقاتك الأسرية لن تجعل منك ابنا حقيقيا لله، إذ إن أباك الحقيقي هو من ينبغي أن تطيعه**.*


*تفسير جيل * 
*Joh 8:41  Ye do the deeds of your father,.... Not Abraham, but the devil. * 


*Then said they unto him, we be not born of fornication: meaning either literally, that they were not a brood of bastards, children of whoredom, illegitimately begotten in unlawful copulation, or wedlock; or figuratively, that they were not the children of idolaters, idolatry being called fornication in ******ure; but that they were the holy seed of Israel, and children of the prophets, who had retained the pure word, and the true worship of God, though in all this they might have been contradicted and refuted; to which they add, * 


*we have one Father, *_*even*_* God; Israel being called by God his Son, and firstborn to them belonged the adoption, in a national sense, and of this they boasted; though few of them were the children of God by special adoption, or God their Father by regenerating grace.*


*ادم كلارك * 
*Joh 8:41  * 
*Ye do the deeds of your father - You have certainly another father than Abraham - one who has instilled his own malignant nature into you; and, as ye seek to murder me for telling you the truth, ye must be the offspring of him who was a murderer from the beginning, and stood not in the truth, **Joh_8:44**.*
*We be not born of fornication - We are not a mixed, spurious breed - our tribes and families have been kept distinct - we are descended from Abraham by his legal wife Sarah; and we are no idolaters.*
*We have one Father, even God - In the spiritual sense of father and son, we are not a spurious, that is, an idolatrous race; because we acknowledge none as our spiritual father, and worship none as such, but the true God. See Bishop Pearce.*


*ويزلي * 
*Joh 8:41  Ye do the deeds of your father - He is not named yet. But when they presumed to call God their Father, then he is expressly called the devil, **Joh_8:44**.*


*بارنز*
*Joh 8:41  * 
*The deeds of your father - See **Joh_8:38**. Jesus repeats the charge, and yet repeats it as if unwilling to name Satan as their father. He chose that they should infer whom he meant, rather than bring a charge so direct and repelling. When the Saviour delivered an awful or an offensive truth, he always approached the mind so that the truth might make the deepest impression.*
*We be not born of fornication - The people still professed not to understand him; and since Jesus had denied that they were the children of Abraham, they affected to suppose that he meant they were a mixed, spurious race; that they had no right to the covenant privileges of the Jews; that they were not worshippers of the true God. Hence, they said, We are not thus descended. We have the evidence of our genealogy. We are worshippers of the true God, descended from those who acknowledged him, and we acknowledge no other God and Father than him. To be children of fornication is an expression denoting in the ******ures idolatry, or the worship of other gods than the true God, **Isa_1:21**; **Isa_57:3**; **Heb_1:2**; **Heb_2:4**. This they denied. They affirmed that they acknowledged no God for their Father but the true God.*
*وغيرهم الكثيرين جدا*


*وبعد هذا ايضا اوضح ان الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد اكدوا ميلاد المسيح العذري * 
*سفر إشعياء **7: 14*


*وَلكِنْ 			يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ 			آيَةً**: 			**هَا 			الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا 			وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ **«**عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**».*


*إنجيل متى **1: 23*


*«**هُوَذَا 			الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، 			وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**» 			**الَّذِي 			تَفْسِيرُهُ**: 			**اَللهُ 			مَعَنَا**.*


*سفر التكوين **3: 15*


*وَأَضَعُ 			عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، 			وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا**. 			**هُوَ 			يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ 			عَقِبَهُ**».*


*سفر إرميا **31: 22*


*حَتَّى 			مَتَى تَطُوفِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْبِنْتُ 			الْمُرْتَدَّةُ؟ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ 			خَلَقَ شَيْئًا حَدِيثًا فِي الأَرْضِ**. 			**أُنْثَى 			تُحِيطُ بِرَجُل**.*


*إنجيل متى **1: 18*


*أَمَّا 			وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ 			هكَذَا**: 			**لَمَّا 			كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً 			لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، 			وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ 			الْقُدُسِ**.*


*إنجيل متى **1: 20*


*وَلكِنْ 			فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ 			الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ 			قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً**: 			«**يَا 			يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ 			أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ**. 			**لأَنَّ 			الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ 			الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ**.*


*إنجيل لوقا **1: 35*


*فَأَجَابَ 			الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها**: 			«**اَلرُّوحُ 			الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ 			الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ 			أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ 			مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ**.*


*ولكن اليهود يعرفون انه ابن يوسف النجار الذي كان كاتب كتوب مع مريم * 
*إنجيل متى **13: 55*


*أَلَيْسَ 			هذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ 			أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ، وَإِخْوَتُهُ 			يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ 			وَيَهُوذَا؟*


*إنجيل لوقا **3: 23*


*وَلَمَّا 			ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ 			ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا 			كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ 			هَالِي،*


*إنجيل لوقا **4: 22*


*وَكَانَ 			الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ 			وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ 			النِّعْمَةِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ، 			وَيَقُولُونَ**: 			«**أَلَيْسَ 			هذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟**»*


*إنجيل يوحنا **1: 45*


*فِيلُبُّسُ 			وَجَدَ نَثَنَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُ**: 			«**وَجَدْنَا 			الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي 			النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ يَسُوعَ 			ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ**».*


*إنجيل يوحنا **6: 42*


*وَقَالُوا**: 			«**أَلَيْسَ 			هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ، الَّذِي 			نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ؟ 			فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هذَا**: 			**إِنِّي 			نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟**»*
*مع ملاحظة ان هذا العدد هو قبل نقاش اليهود معه بقليل * 
*فان كانوا يتهمون امه من هذا الزمان كيف يؤكدون اكثر من مره بانه ابن يوسف النجار ولا يلمحون باي طريقه بانه ابن زنا ؟*
*وبالطبع هذه الاعداد لا يشير اليها المشكك ويخفيها لانها ضده * 
*امر اخر وهو ان العذراء كانت مع يوسف في ناصرة الجليل ولكن بعد البشاره مباشره ذهبت العذراء الي اليصابات قريبتها تخدمها لمدة ثلاثة شهور ثم قبل وقت ميلاد المسيح مريم العذراء مع خطيبها يوسف النجار ذهبوا الي بيت لحم اليهودية وهي تبعد عن الجليل بسفر تقريبا خمس ايام وبقيت هناك مع يوسف النجار والطفل يسوع حتي تقديم المسيح الي الهيكل ثم مجيئ المجوس بعدها بعدة اشهر ثم من هناك ذهبوا الي مصر وقضوا هناك عدة سنين ثم رجعوا اخيرا الي الناصره فمتي اتهمها اليهود وقت الميلاد ؟ * 
*وبيت لحم لم يعرفوهم من هم اصلا فكيف يتهموها بالزني رغم انها مع يوسف واليهود في بيت لحم لايعرفونهم ؟*
*فهي قصه تاريخيا اخطأ فيها اله الاسلام * 


*ويقول * 


*الشاهد الثالث*
*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
*يؤكد إتهام اليهود للمسيح بالزنا **.*
*في تفسيره لإنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الثامن العدد **41*
*(**إذ قال المخلص أن الله هو أبوه **(**يو ٥**: **١٨**) **ولم يعرف رجلاً بأنه أباه، فلذلك قالوا**: "**إننا لم نولد من زنا**" **لمقاومته، مضيفين**: "**لنا أب واحد وهو الله**" (**٤١**). **وكأنهم يقولون له**: "**إننا نحن الذين لنا أب واحد وهو الله وليس أنت يا من تدعي أنك وُلدت من بتول، فأنت وُلدت من زنا**.
**إنك تفتخر أنك وُلدت من عذراء بقولك أن لك الله وحده هو أبوك**. **نحن الذين نعرف الله كأب لنا لا ننكر أنه لنا أب بشري**")

* 
*بصريح العبارة والتصريح الغير قابل لأي تأويل يؤكد أحد كبار مفسرين الأرثوذكس بأن اليهود قد أتهموا المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام بالزنا **.*
*هنا حاول المشكك ان يخدع القارئ في عدة اشياء وهي * 
*اولا لم يتهم احد العذراء ولا المسيح وهذا ليس التفسير الوحيد لابونا بل هذا واحد من خمس تفسيرات قدمها ابونا تادرس يعقوب * 
*ثانيا هذا ليس كلام ابونا تادرس يعقوب ولكن كلام نقلا عن اوريجانس يقول **( **كانهم **) **ولا يقول هم اتهموه فهو يقصد انه احتمال والسبب ان اوريجانوس يعيش في القرن الثالث مع اليهود الذين كتبوا التلمود بافكاره الخطا فهو يرد عليهم  * 
*ثالث ايضا هذا الكلام موجه للمسيح بعد **31 **سنه من ميلاده ولم يوجه يهودي كلمة للعذراء مريم وقت ميلاد المسيح * 
*وكما قلت سابقا العذراء وقت ميلاد المسيح هي في مدينه غريبه عليها وهي بيت لحم فلم يتهم يهود بيت لحم العذراء بانها زانية * 
*فكلام القران حتي الان خطا وبدون دليل  * 
*ايضا هذا رد فعل من اليهود فالمسيح وصفهم بانهم ليسوا ابناء ابراهيم فقالوا لم نولد من زنا كما شرحت تفصيلا * 
*ولتتضح الصوره اضع تفسير ابونا تادرس لهذا العدد كامل بدون اقتطاع * 


*تفسير ابونا تادرس كامل * 
*"**أنتم تعملونأعمالأبيكم**.*
*فقالوا له إننا لم نولد من زنا،*
*لناأب وأحد وهو اللَّه**". [41]*
*كشف السيد المسيح لهم عن حقيقة مخفية عنهم وهي أنهم بأعمالهم هذه يحملون البنوة لإبليس القتَّال منذ البدء الذي لم يثبت في الحق **[**٤٤**].*
*ربما قصد اليهود بذلك أنهم ليسوا من نسل إسماعيل ابن الجارية، إنما من نسل اسحق ابن سارة الحرة**. **كماأنهم ليسوا من نسل موآب أو أدوم الذين وًلدوا خلال علاقة أثيمة بين نوح وبنتيه**.*
     *لا يقفالأمر عند العود والحجارة بل اختار الإنسان حتى الشيطان مهلك النفوس ليكونأبًا له**. **لهذاإنتهرهم الرب قائلاً**:"**أنتم تعملون أعمالأبيكم**" **أيالشيطان،أب البشر بالخداع لا بالطبيعة**. **فكما صار بولس بتعليمه الصالحأبًا للكورنثيون، هكذا دُعي الشيطانأبًا للذين وافقوه بإرادتهم **(**مز **18:50)[929].*
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي*
     *إذ نخطئ ففي هذا نحن لم ننتزع بعد مولدنا من إبليس، حتى وإن كنا نظن أننا نؤمن بيسوع**. **لهذا يقول يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا**: "**أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم**". **كلمة **"**أب**" **تعني إبليس كما جاء في العبارة**: "**أنتم من أب هو إبليس**"[**٤٤**]*
     *هذه الكلمات توضح تمامًا أن الشخص ليس ابنا لإبليس كثمرة للخلقة، ولا يُقال عن أي إنسان أنه ابن الله لأنه خُلق هكذا**.*
*كما هو واضح أيضًا أن الذي كان قبلاً يُدعى ابنًا لإبليس يمكنه أن يصير ابن الله**. **أعلن أيضًا **(**الإنجيلي**) **متى ذلك عندما سجل قول المخلص هكذا**: "**سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك، وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم، لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات**" (**مت ٥**: **٤٣–٤٥**)[930].*
     *إن كان كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطئ، فإن من يخطئ لا يثبت في الابن**. **وإن كان كل من يخطئ لا يراه، فإن من يراه لا يخطئ**[931].*
     *المولود من الله لا يخطئ**. **لكن بالحقيقة لم يُكتب أن المولود من إبليس لا يصنع البرّ، وإنما من يصنع الشر هو من إبليس**[932].*
     *يقول البعض أن بعض الكائنات المخلوقة هي من الله وهي ليست قط مولودة من الله**. **هذه الكائنات حتمًا أقل رتبة في المسكونة من الذين يُقال عنهم انهم مولودون من الله**[933].*
     *المولود من الله لا يخطئ لأن بذرة الله تثبت فيه، من خلال قوة هذه البذرة الموجودة فيه تظهر فيه سمة عدم إمكانية أن يخطئ**. **وقد قيل في نهاية كلمات الرسالة**: "**كل من وُلد من الله لا يخطئ، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه**" (**١ يو ٥**: **١٨**).*
     *إن كان أبناء إبراهيم يعملون أعمال إبراهيم، وأول هذه الأعمال هي أن يذهب من أرضه وعشيرته ومن بيت أبيه ويرحل إلى الأرض التي يريه الله إياها، لهذا فإن سبب توبيخ من وُجهت إليهم هذه الكلمة بأنهم ليسوا أبناء إبراهيم، إذ لم يخرجوا من بيت أبيهم، فلا يزالوا ينتمون إلى الأب الشرير ويعملون أعمال ذاك الأب**[934]*
     *إذ قال المخلص إن الله هو أبوه **(**يو ٥**: **١٨**) **ولم يعرف رجلاً بأنه أباه، فلذلك قالوا**: "**إننا لم نولد من زنا**" **لمقاومته، مضيفين**: "**لنا أب واحد وهو الله**"[**٤١**]. **وكأنهم يقولون له**: "**إننا نحن الذين لنا أب واحد وهو الله وليس أنت يا من تدعي أنك وُلدت من بتول، فأنت وُلدت من زنا**.*
*إنك تفتخر أنك وُلدت من عذراء بقولك أن لك الله وحده هو أبوك**. **نحن الذين نعرف الله كأب لنا لا ننكر أنه لنا أب بشري**"[935].*
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
     *إذ أدرك اليهود أنه لا يتحدث عن نسبهم الجسدي لإبراهيم بل عن سلوكهم، وهم يعلمون أن السلوك الشرير هو انحراف عن الله، وبالتالي يسقطون في الزنا الروحي، لهذا تركوا الحديث عن نسبهم لإبراهيم لأنهم فشلوا في الإقتداء به، وقالوا له**: "**إننا لم نولد من زنا**. **لنا أب واحد وهو الله**" [**٤١**].*
     *أنتم تدعون الله أبًا، لتعرفوني إذن على الأقل كأخٍ لكم**. **وفي نفس الوقت أعطاهم حافزًا لقلوب الأذكياء بذكر ما اعتاد أن يقول**: "**لم آتِ من نفسي، هو أرسلني**. **أنا خرجت وأتيت من الله**"... **لقد جاء من عنده بكونه الله المساوي له، الابن الوحيد، كلمة الآب، جاء إلينا، لأن الكلمة صار جسدًا لكي يحل بيننا**. **مجيئه يشير إلى ناسوته، الذي هو سكناه، و إلى لاهوته**. **إنه بلاهوته ذاك الذي بناسوته يجعلنا نتقدم**. **لو لم يصر هكذا لكي ما نتقدم ما كنا قط نقتنيه ذاك الذي يبقى إلى الأبد**[936].*
     *يقول**: "**لماذا لم تفهموا كلامي؟ لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا كلمتي**"... **ولماذا لم يقدروا أن يسمعوا، إلاَّ لأنهم رفضوا أن يسلكوا حسنًا بالإيمان به؟ ولماذا هذا؟ **"**لأنكم من أبيكم الشيطان**. **إلى متى تحتفظون بالحديث عن أبٍ؟ إلى متى تغيرون آباءكم – تارة أبوكم هو إبراهيم، وأخرى هو الله**. **اسمعوا من الابن أبناء من أنتم**: "**أنتم من أبيكم إبليس**"[937].*
     *لماذا أنتم أبناؤه؟ من أجل شهواتكم وليس لأنكم وُلدتم منه**.*
*ما هي شهواته؟ **"**إنه قتال من البدء**". **هذا ما يوضح**: "**شهوات أبيكم تفعلوا**". "**أنتم تطلبون أن تقتلونني، الإنسان الذي يخبركم بالحق**".*
*للشيطان إرادة شريرة نحو الإنسان، ويقتل الإنسان**. **فإن الشيطان في إرادته الشريرة نحو الإنسان أخذ شكل الحية، وتحدث مع المرأة، ومن المرأة بث سمه في الرجل**. **لقد ماتا باستماعهما للشيطان **(**تك ٣**: **١**)**، هذان اللذان لو لم ينصتا له لسمعا للرب**. **لأنه كان يلزم للإنسان أن يطيع الخالق لا المخادع**...*
*لقد دُعي الشيطان بالقتال، ليس كمن يتسلح بسيف ويلتحف بفولاذٍ**.*
*جاء إلى الإنسان وبذر فيه اقتراحاته الشريرة وذبحه**.*
*لا تظن إذن أنك لست بقاتلٍ عندما تغوي أخاك على الشر**. **إن كنت تغوي أخاك على الشر فإنك تذبحه**. **ولكي تعرف هذا أنك تذبحه أنصت إلى المزمور**: "**أبناء البشر أسنانهم حراب وسهام، ولسانهم سيف حاد**" (**مز ٤٧**: **٤**).*
*نعم أنتم تعملون شهوات أبيكم، ولهذا تندفعون بجنونٍ نحو الجسد، إذ لا تقدرون أن تسيروا حسب الروح**.*
*"**إنه قتال منذ البدء**"**، على الأقل في بداية البشرية**.*
*منذ ذلك الوقت صارت إمكانية قتل الناس قائمة، فقط في الوقت الذي خُلق فيه الإنسان صار ممكنًا قتل البشر**. **فإنه ما كان يمكن قتل الإنسان لأنه لم يكن بعد قد خُلق**...*
*ومن أين صار قاتلاً؟ لأنه لم يثبت في الحق**.*
*إذن كان في الحق وسقط بعدم ثبوته فيه**. **ولماذا لم يثبت في الحق؟ لأن الحق ليس فيه مثل المسيح**. **فإن المسيح فيه الحق بطريقة ما، بحيث هو نفسه الحق**. **لو أنه ثبت في الحق لثبت في المسيح، لكنه لم يثبت في الحق، لأنه لا يوجد الحق فيه**[938].*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*فاين اتهام اليهود للعذراء وقت الميلاد ؟ * 
*واين حتي اتهام اليهود للمسيح بانه ابن زني او ابن عسكري روماني وغيرها من شبهات اليهود التي ظهرت في القرن الثاني ونقلها القران خطأ ؟*


*اذا فهو اسلوب غير امين في الاقتطاع وايضا غير امين في انه لايوضح انه كلام اوريجانوس وايضا غير امين في انه يحاول ان يوهمنا بما لا يحمله كلام اوريجانوس * 


*ملحوظه اخري في هذا الامر النص الذي نقله ابونا تادرس من اقوال العلامه اوريجانوس * 
*Jesus Has No Man as Father.* Origen: The Savior said that God was his Father6 and acknowledged no man as his father. Hence it is likely because of the statement “We have not been born of fornication,” that, to give offense, they in turn add, “We have one father, God.” It is as if they were saying, “We are the ones who have one Father, God, rather than you, who claim to have been born of a virgin, though you were born of fornication. You boast that you have been born of a virgin by saying that you have God alone as your one Father. We who acknowledge God as our Father do not deny that we also have a human father.” Commentary on the Gospel of John 20.130.7
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/11317#sdendnote3sym


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/11317#sdendnote3sym *الترجمه*
*يسوع بدون اب بشر **( **اوريجانوس **) **المخلص قال ان الله ابوه واخبر بان ليس له اب بشري وهذا غالبا بسبب مقطع لاننا لم نولد من زنا لكي لكي يقدموا له اهانه واضافوا لنا اب واحد وهو الله كما لو كانهم يقولوا نحن هم الذين لهم اب واحد الله وليس انت الذي ادعيت انك ولدت من عذراء ولهذا انت قد ولدت من زنا * 
 *اذا هم لم يتهموا العذراء بل هم يقولوا لو انت تقول انك ابن عذراء فبما معناه انك ابن زنا اي انهم لايقبلون ان يقول احد انه ابن عذراء * 
*فتعبير العلامه اوريجانوس عن افتراضيه له بان هذا قد يكون كلام اليهود ايضا كرد فعل اي انهم لم يتهموا العذراء وقت الميلاد ولكن اعتراضا علي انه قد يكون اعلن انه ابن عذراء فرفضوا هذا وقالوا له انه ابن زنا * 
*والحقيقه المسيح لم يعلن هذا قبل صلبه ولكن المبشرين اعلنوا هذا بعد قيامته وبعد ان علمهم النبوات المكتوبه عنه مثل متي البشير ولوقا البشير وغيرهم * 
*ولهذا فكلام العلامه اوريجانوس وفرضيته غير صحيحه ولا تفيد المشكك في شيئ * 




*الشاهد الرابع * 
*وأيضاً كريج **.**س**.**كينر **(3)*





*الحقيقه ايضا هذا شاهد ضده وليس معه * 
*فهو يقول ان بعض العلماء يلمحون **( **اي هو يخطئهم **) **بان الرابيين اتهموا المسيح **( **في القرن الثاني **) **ولكن هذا غير واضح من المناقشه فهو يرفض هذا الرأي * 
*فهو استشهد بدليل يدينه ويدين قرانه * 
*-------*
*الشاهد الخامس*
*الدكتور وليم باركلي * 
*أستاذ العهد الجديد بجامعة كلاسكو * 
*يؤكد بأن اليهود أتهموا المسيح بأنه إبن زنا **. (3)*





*وهنا يقدم كلام عن المسيحيين وبالطبع المسيحيين هم بعد انتشار الفكر المسيحي اي بعد صعود المسيح في نهاية القرن الاول وبداية القرن الثاني ويقول كرد فعل لايمان المسيحيين بميلاد المسيح العذري اطلق اليهود اشنع الشائعات بان المسيحيين يعبدون رجل هو اتي من علاقه شائنه بين خطيبة يوسف وجندي روماني * 
*وايضا هو في نفس السياق وهو شائعه ظهرت من اليهود في القرن الثاني وليست وقت ميلاد المسيح كما ادعي القران * 
*وللأمانة هو يقول رآيين في الأمر وهو الزنا الروحي والرآي الثاني هدا الرآي **.*
*الشاهد السادس*
*وليد ماكدونالد يؤكد إتهام اليهود بالزنا **(4)*





*هو يوضح ان هناك رائيين الاول يجوز انهم اتهموه **( **وليس امه **) **بانه ابن زنا **) **ولكن هو يرد علي هذا الرأي ويوضح انه خطأ لان الكلام هنا عن الزني الروحي * 
*فايضا هذا دليل اخر ضده * 
*بعد عرضنا لآراء علماء النصاري في إتهام اليهود لمريم وأمه * 
*وهذا كله ما هو إلا تأكيد علي كلام اليهود ولعدم وجود التلمود بين أيدينا باللغة العربية سنعرض من بعض المواقع اليهودية والمسيحية بتأكيد التلمود علي أن مريم – والعياذ بالله – عاهرة أو زانية **.*

*الشاهد السابع*
*http://www.revisionisthistory.org/talmudtruth.html
* 
*Insults Against Blessed Mary*
*Sanhedrin 106a . Says Jesus' mother was a whore: "She who was the descendant of princes and governors played the harlot with carpenters." Also in footnote #2 to Shabbath 104b of the Soncino edition, it is stated that in the "uncensored" text of the Talmud it is written that Jesus mother, "Miriam the hairdresser," had sex with many men.
**والترجمة **:
(**سنهدرين **106 . **يقول ام يسوع كانت عاهره **. **و كانت من سلالة الامراء و الحكام لعبت كعاهره مع النجارون **. **ايضا فى الحاشيه **.... **جاء فيها انه **/ **غير مراقب **/ **نص من التلمود و فيه ان ام يسوع **/ **مريم مارست الجنس مع عديد من الرجال **)
**الرابط من هنا **اولا المشكك لم يكن امين في ترجمة العنوان فالعنوان يقول اهانه ضد الطوباوية مريم  * 
*ايضا هذا كتب في القرن الثالث وهم اصدروا هذه الشائعه في هذا الوقت ولكن وقت ميلاد المسيح وفي حاته هو ومريم العذراء لم يحدث هذا * 
*وشكرا للمشكك الذي يقدم لنا مصادر القران الخاطئة * 


*الشاهد الثامن*
*http://www.come-and-hear.com/dilling/chapt02.html*
*
Thus they call Him [Jesus] the child of a whore and His mother, Mary, a whore, whom she had in adultery*
*والترجمة **: 
(**ولهذا يدعون يسوع ابن العاهرة وامه مريم عاهرة حملت به فى زنا **)
**ومره اخري هذا في القرن الثاني ولم يتهم اليهود مريم وقت ولادة المسيح * 
*امر اخر كتابات اليهود تتهم المسيح بعد انتشار المسيح ولكن لايوجد كلمه واحده في التلمود ان اليهود اتهموا العذراء وقت الحبل او الميلاد * 
*وصدق القرآن الكريم عندما قال **
( **وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً **)
**هذا البحث البسيط أسئل الله أن يجعله خالصاً لله تعالي وهذا رداً على من يحاول نفي إتهام اليهود لمريم بأنها زانية والعياذ بالله ونحن لا نتفق معهم ومن يتفق معهم في هذا البهتان فهو كافر لأن القرآن الكريم هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي برأ مريم الطاهرة البتول من تهمة اليهود لها **..
**لا يا ايها المشكك القران اتهم مريم الاسلاميه بنت عمران اخت هارون بانها مارست الجنس مع ملاك اسمه جبريل **( **الاسلامي **) **الذي تمثل لها بشرا سويا واهاج شهوتها ونفخ و**.....( **اعتزر عن الالفاظ الاسلاميه **) **فهذه تهمة اصعب من اليهود * 
*ايضا هو حول تهمة اليهود ليست بانها بعد ميلاد المسيح باكثر من قرن ولكن القران حولها بانها تهمة وقت الميلاد وادعي انه يدافع عنها فهذا اشر وهو معروف بانه من اساليب الشيطان الذي يخلط السم بالعسل ويدعي البرائه وهو يريد تلويث الفكر * 


*واخيرا المشكك يعلن عن اغراضه الشريره واترك لحضراتكم الحكم * 

*لماذا هذا الموضوع ؟*
*سألني أخ ما فائدة هذا الموضوع وهو طعن في السيدة مريم أحب أن أوضح اننا لا نضع هذا الموضوع موافقة عليهم وإنما لإقرار الآتي **:
1 – **إثبات ما قاله القرآن الكريم في موضوع اتهام اليهود لمريم بالزنا وقد قال الله تعالي **( **وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً**) .
2 – **هناك البعض من المضللين يستغلون اتهام المنافقين للسيدة عائشة وهذا خطأ لأن الإتهام لا يثبت الإدانة ولذلك فلو قالوا النصارى أن السيدة عائشة قد اتهموها فنقول وأيضاً قد اتهموا السيدة مريم واتهموا الانبياء فهذا لا يثبت إدانتهما رضي الله عنهما **.
3 – **نفي ما يدعيه البعض من النصارى بأن مريم كانت متزوجة **. **فعندما تسأل النصراني لماذا لا يرجموا العذراء يقول لأنها كانت متزوجة فنرد عليهم بأنهم اتهموها بالزنا ولكن لم يرجموها لأن ابنها المسيح عليه السلام قد تكلم في المهد وبرأ أمه أمام الناس **.
4 – **الرد على المضللين من القساوسة الذين يدعوا أنه ليس هناك من أتهم السيدة مريم بالزنا **. *
*واكرر الفكره هو يريد ان يثبت ان اليهود اتهموا العذراء وقت ولادة المسيح كما قال القران ولم يقدم دليل واحد لان اليهود لم يتهموا العذراء علي الاطلاق وقت ولادة المسيح ولكن ما قدمه يعتمد علي اساس التلمود الذي كتب في القرن الثاني بعد انتشار المسيحيه فكالوا التهم والافتراءات للمسيح والمسيحيين * 
*ثانيا هو يحاول ان يستغل هذا الامر في اتهام المسلمين زمن الرسول للسيده عائشة زوجة الرسول في حادثة الافك ولكن شتان بين الاثنين لان هناك ثلاثة شهود عيان علي زنا السيده عائشة واله الاسلام برائها بانه طالب باربع شهود والفقط اربع شهود وفتله * 
*اذا فهي تم تبريئها بعد شهر لعدم اكتفاء الادله **( **وهذا ليس موضوعي لهذا لن اتطرق الي تهديد الشهود الذي فعله الرسول وايضا صفوان وغيرها من ملابسات الحادث وثل خدعة العقد وتصريح ابو بكر وغيره لان به كلام كثير يجعل التهمة ثابته علي السيده عائشة **) **ولكن البرائه بعدم اكتفاء الادله هي لاتعني عدم الفعل * 
*ثالثا موضوع انه تكلم في المهد هذا ايضا ليس موضوعي ولكنه منقول من بعض الكتابات المنحوله من القرن الثاني مثل كتاب الطفوله والخرافات الكثيره التي ذكرت فيه والرسول ينقل منها ويدعي انه قران كريم * 



*وفي النهاية تعليق بسيط * 



*المشكك عن دون قصد قدم لنا شهادات اليهود في اللنكات التي قدمها لنا بالاتي * 
*http://talmud.faithweb.com/articles/jesus.html*



*المسيح ولد بالحقيقه من عذراء لان كان اسمه ابن بارثينوس اي ابن عذراء وهم غيروا الاسم الي ابن بانثيرا * 
*الثاني في تلمود بابل الفصل **12 **ص **210 **ان المسيح ذهب الي مصر بالفعل * 
*الثالث وهو اضافوا عليها شبهة وانه رجع من مصر متعلما السحر فبالفعل المسيح كان يصنع معجزات باعترافهم ولكن اعتبروها سحرا * 
*رابعا قالوا عن نبوة بلعام وعلاقتها بالمسيح في تفسيرهم لتثنية **34: 10 **ولكن رفضوا مقارنة موسي ببلعام * 
*خامسا في تراستيت سينهدريم ص **104 **قالوا عن المسيح ابن استادا اي ابن التي ضلت والتي زنت مع بانثيرا انه حوكم وعلق علي الصليب ليلة الفصح ومات **( **اي لم يرفع كما ادعي البعض **)*
*سادسا في سنهدريم ص **106 **يقولوا الويل لمن يقول انه قام من بين الاموات فهو اعتراف من هذا الزمان بان المسيحيين يؤمنون بان المسيح قام من بين الاموات * 
*ثامنا في المشنه **5: 19 **شبهوا المسيح ببلعام وتلاميذه بتلاميذ بلعام وان تلاميذه تعرضوا للتدمير **( **وهو الاضطهاد **) * 
*تاسعا من اقوال اليعازر من القرن الثاني ان جيشو يقول عن نفسه انه الله ويقود العالم الي ضلاله كبيره وزعم انه صعد بعد قيامته من الاموات وسوف يعود مره اخري في الايام الاخيره ولا يجب علي اي يهودي ان يصدق هذا * 
*عاشرا في تلمود جيتين **56 **و **57 **يقولوا عن المسيح الذين يلقبونه ببلعام وجيشو انه يدعي انه قام من الموت * 



*واكتفي بهذا القدر * 



*والمجد لله دائما*






66 	See Jn 5:18.




77 	FC 89:233; SC 290:220–22.




iElowsky, 	J. C. (2006). _John 1-10_. Ancient Christian Commentary on 	******ure NT 4a (304). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press.


----------



## وردة الرمال (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عالأقل نحن نقر بانسانيته وأنه ليس إلها 
ألا يستطيع الإله أن يغفر ذنوب البشر دون أن يلجأ للتجسد والصلب وكل هذا، متى تفيقون من غيبوبتكم هذه وتؤمنون بأن عيسى بشرا كمثلكم وأن ما قام به كان معجزات فقط كغيره من الأنبياء وماهو بإله فيوم القيامة سيتبرأ منكم ومم تتقولون عليه
الله يهديكم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> عالأقل نحن نقر بانسانيته وأنه ليس إلها


ماعلاقة هذا بالموضوع شكرا لأنكى أقريتى بهشاشة شبهاتكم فى مقابل الرد العلمى عليها وأنكم لم ولن تستطيعوا أن تديروا حوارا يعتمد على العلم والمنطق بل دائما حواراتكم تعتمد على السفسطة الكلاميه الركيكة المضمون والعديمة الأدله.
إذا كنتى تريدين مناظرة حول حتمية التجسد والصلب فتفضلى ونحن على أتم الإستعداد لها.


----------



## العامل الفقير (1 يناير 2012)

يبدوا انك لم تقرأ كتابك المقدس الذي اتهم مريم العذراء بالزنا قبل ان تشرح ايات القران الكريم 

وايضا كالعادة تأخذون ايات من القران ولا تكتبوها للاخر 

اليهود فعلا اتهموا مريم العذراء سيدت نساء اهل الجنة بالفاحشه قبحهم اله واليه في القران تقول

 ( ( فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا ( 27 ) يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا ( 28 ) فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا ( 29 ) قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا ( 30 ) وجعلني مباركا أين ما كنت ‎وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا ( 31 ) وبرا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا ( 32 ) والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا ( 33 ) ) . 


ولم نجد في كتابكم ان اليهود رجموا مريم لانهم اعتبروها زانيه كما كانت العادات قديما ..؟؟  لان الله انطقه في المهد وهو صغير 


ايضا قصة حمل مريم بعيسى عليه السلام مكتوبه في كتابكم بلفظ غير ملائم بكتاب مقدس يعني الكتاب المقدس لو كان مقدس ما وجدنا هذهالركاكة في العبارات وبكلام يؤكد انه كلام بشر 

والفرق تجده في القران حيث تكلم عن قصة حمل مريم بكل اخلاق وبكلام يدلل على انه من عند الله


قال الله تعالى (((إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين (45) ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا ومن الصالحين (46) قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون (47) ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل (48)


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2012)

> يبدوا انك لم تقرأ كتابك المقدس الذي اتهم مريم العذراء بالزنا قبل ان تشرح ايات القران الكريم


*كذب وافتراء .*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2012)

> عالأقل نحن نقر بانسانيته وأنه ليس إلها
> ألا يستطيع الإله أن يغفر ذنوب البشر دون أن يلجأ للتجسد والصلب وكل هذا، متى تفيقون من غيبوبتكم هذه وتؤمنون بأن عيسى بشرا كمثلكم وأن ما قام به كان معجزات فقط كغيره من الأنبياء وماهو بإله فيوم القيامة سيتبرأ منكم ومم تتقولون عليه
> الله يهديكم.


*محدودية عقيدتكم هي التي بحاجة للايقاظ .*
*يعتقد المسلم أن الخطيئة هي بضعة غرامات تلقى في كفة السيئات في ميزانه ليس أكثر .*
*نعم الله قادر على كل شيء ، لكن كم هي عظيمة طرقه ، يختار الشكل الأمثل ، كم هو عظيم قدومه لأجلنا ، وشفائنا بأعظم دواء ممكن .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يناير 2012)

العامل الفقير قال:


> يبدوا انك لم تقرأ كتابك المقدس الذي اتهم مريم العذراء بالزنا قبل ان تشرح ايات القران الكريم


طالما أنك أيها العامل الفقير مطلع على الكتاب المقدس أكثر منا فهل لك لأن تطلعنا أيها الجاهل أين ورد فيه اتهام اليهود للعذراء بالزنا أم هو مجرد أسلوب تدليسى منك ؟!!!!!


----------



## تيمو (1 يناير 2012)

عزيزي سمعان

أعتقد أن أصل القصة موجود في الأناجيل المنحولة ، وفيها تفصيل كامل عن ماذا حدث وكيف تبرّأت العذراء ويوسف من هذه التهمة ...

وبما أن كل القصص القرآنية المتعلقة بالمسيح مأخوذة من هذه الأناجيل ، فهو اعتمد على هذه الجزيئية من الأناجيل المنحولة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 يناير 2012)

العامل الفقير قال:


> يبدوا انك لم تقرأ كتابك المقدس الذي اتهم مريم العذراء بالزنا قبل ان تشرح ايات القران الكريم
> 
> وايضا كالعادة تأخذون ايات من القران ولا تكتبوها للاخر
> 
> ...




مجرد كلام انشائي لاقيمه له عندنا
دليلك ان اليهود اتهمو العذراء بالزنا
دليل تاريخي ان سيدكم عيسي تكلم في المهد


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2012)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*كل سنة وانت طيب*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2012)

*دكتور هولى بايبل(غالــــــــى)

تحية رائعة وأعجاب بحضرتك فى أثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس 
وأثبات بشرية القرآن 

لا أقول الا ربنا يديم حياتك الرائعة الى اعمار مجيدة آخرى 
أننى اقراء استمتع بالاسلوب الاكاديميى العلمى فى الرد على الشبهات 
حول الكتاب المقدس أنبهر بفكر انسان مثلك 


شكرا اخى سمعان على وضع الموضوع 

*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> اليهود فعلا اتهموا مريم العذراء سيدت نساء اهل الجنة بالفاحشه قبحهم اله واليه في القران تقول


ولماذا لم يرجموة؟



> ولم نجد في كتابكم ان اليهود رجموا مريم لانهم اعتبروها زانيه كما كانت العادات قديما ..؟؟  لان الله انطقه في المهد وهو صغير


يعنى مش كفاية ان القران سارق القصة دى من اساطير الاوليين جاى تتكلم فيه كمان؟
ويا ترى عمونا عيسى قال ايه وهو صغير؟
امى برايئة؟





> ايضا قصة حمل مريم بعيسى عليه السلام مكتوبه في كتابكم بلفظ غير ملائم بكتاب مقدس يعني الكتاب المقدس لو كان مقدس ما وجدنا هذهالركاكة في العبارات وبكلام يؤكد انه كلام بشر


نتحداك ان تاتى بلفظ مش ملائم يا عمو



> والفرق تجده في القران حيث تكلم عن قصة حمل مريم بكل اخلاق وبكلام يدلل على انه من عند الله


والانجيل تكلم عنه بكل اخلاق وبكلام يدلل انه من الله
ونتحدى
يلا الهوبا


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

اين ومتى اتهم اليهود للعذراء بالزنا؟


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2012)

العامل الفقير قال:


> *يبدوا انك لم تقرأ كتابك المقدس الذي اتهم مريم العذراء بالزنا قبل ان تشرح ايات القران الكريم
> 
> وايضا كالعادة تأخذون ايات من القران ولا تكتبوها للاخر
> 
> ...



*اليهود اتهموا العذراء مريم فى الانجيل ورجموها .؟*:t9:
*والرجم كانت عادة .؟*:11azy:


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2012)

> ايضا قصة حمل مريم بعيسى عليه السلام مكتوبه في كتابكم بلفظ غير  ملائم بكتاب مقدس يعني الكتاب المقدس لو كان مقدس ما وجدنا هذهالركاكة في  العبارات وبكلام يؤكد انه كلام بشر



*" الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلى تظللك. فلذلك أيضاً القــــــدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35)

فعلا هذا نص غيـــــر حلو
ربنا يهديك
*


----------

